# Chest tube repositioning



## IRadDNS (Jan 16, 2018)

*CPT Help! Chest tube repositioning*

We repositioned a chest tube in IR today, it was originally placed by a surgeon it was not removed. We used wires and catheters to advance the catheter into the apex. It was sutured in place. It remained on a water sealed the entire time. 32999 is my best guess, but we something for S&I.


----------



## jamesalongi (Jan 19, 2018)

We report these as 32999 and do not typically bill seperate for the guidance. We've noticed in the past that the guidance will pay and the payer refuses to process the unlisted so we bill just the unlisted and the payer will consider reimbursement on the entire procedure when we submit the documentation to support.


----------

